# List of some notable CBDs and downtowns



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Where's Calgary, Minneapolis, Auckland, and Edmonton?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

In Asia, you got,

Tokyo: Maronuchi, Shinjuku
Shanghai: Pudong
Jakarta: Surdiman CBD
Bangkok: Silom


----------



## DnH (Aug 3, 2003)

how is Downtown Phoenix, Arizona notable but not Downtown Toronto?







thats phoenix.. we got atleast 100 cities in Europe that could beat that


----------



## rise_against (Apr 26, 2005)

^^LOL


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

DnH,
I think we got at least 1000 cities that could beat that actually. :lol:

Bangkok got both Silom and Sukhumvit, I think.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

THIS LIST IS BS!!!!!


----------



## marcobruls (Dec 19, 2004)

Does no one want to live in downtown Phoenix or is it just an ugly empty city?.....i know its fast growing etc...but downtown looks like crap....


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

DnH said:


> how is Downtown Phoenix, Arizona notable but not Downtown Toronto?


omg, what a depressing looking place  Why are Americans moving to a place like this in their thousands rather than San Francisco, NYC or even some smaller city with a bit of character. Phoenix looks like the type of place you go to play golf until you die.


----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

DnH said:


> how is Downtown Phoenix, Arizona notable but not Downtown Toronto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eww are those parking lots?


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Phoenix looks awful...That poor desert.


----------



## MplsTodd (Apr 13, 2005)

Jonesy55 said:


> omg, what a depressing looking place  Why are Americans moving to a place like this in their thousands rather than San Francisco, NYC or even some smaller city with a bit of character. Phoenix looks like the type of place you go to play golf until you die.


The reason is pretty basic--Cost of Living! The average price of a home in San Francisco is close to $700,000. In contrast, even with incredible appreciation in the past few years, the average for metro Phoenix is closer to $240,000.

While I'd never claim dwtn Phoenix has a vibrant downtown (and agree with your characterization on the importance of character), I would mention that there are several other more interesting urban areas in the metro area--notably downtown/Old Town Scottsdale and downtown Tempe (Mill Avenue)--which both have active retail/restaurant districts and lots of condos. Plus there's incredible hiking in the nearby mountains and deserts.


----------



## Diboto (Oct 20, 2004)

In Latin America, the most notable skylines in terms of height and/or organization are Panama City, PAN, Bogotá, COL, Mexico City, MEX, and Caracas, VEN.

In terms of density, Sao Paulo, BRA, and Buenos Aires, ARG. Also Panama City, PAN, again.


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

This list is WHACK


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Diboto said:


> In terms of density, Sao Paulo, BRA, and Buenos Aires, ARG. Also Panama City, PAN, again.


Wouldn't Mexico City go in this list as well?


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Does the original article provide any standard or rationale for making the determination of which cities make this list?


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

WANCH said:


> In Asia, you got,
> 
> Tokyo: Maronuchi, Shinjuku
> Shanghai: Pudong
> ...



WANCH correction abit for Jakarta 

I think Kuningan Area also Included and Gatot Subrotot :cheers:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

encon said:


> WANCH correction abit for Jakarta
> 
> I think Kuningan Area also Included and Gatot Subrotot :cheers:


ok


----------



## bustero (Dec 20, 2004)

Maybe you should define CBD for the purposes of this thread.


----------



## Diboto (Oct 20, 2004)

WANCH said:


> Wouldn't Mexico City go in this list as well?


Density in Buenos Aires, Panama City and Sao Paulo (especially that of SP) cannot be compared to any other place in Latin America. But as I said, the tallest buildings (regardless of density) are in Mexico City, Bogotá, Caracas and Panama City.


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim (Oct 29, 2005)

DrJoe said:


> Uh why is Toronto not there???


Holy crap, I had no I dea Toronto was that dense, I havn't bin there since I was about 4 years old, and I couldn't really remember much. Looks friggin awesum, whats that building to the lower right of that image, looks kinda gold and shiney, I like it! 

:cheers:


----------



## Czas na Żywiec (Jan 17, 2005)

Yea, they include a downtown like Phoenix, yet had no room to include Denver? It might not be as impressive as downtowns on the coasts, but we can certainly hold our own.


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim (Oct 29, 2005)

^^ Yer, Denvor looks pretty nice, but it has the appearance of being too...well...organised...like there is no real character or anything in it. With a lot of cities in Europe, and some in America, the cities have been built up over time, integrating the old and new, adapting to changes of environment and human influences etc which creates a varied, multicultural, unpredictable city...but Denvor looks a bit too...kinda typical American downtown...no heart, everything looks pre-planned, as though they had a design for a cty and then built it to the specifications. Still looks pretty impressive though. 

Hey, I think this might be my 100th post... yay

:cheers:


----------



## Czas na Żywiec (Jan 17, 2005)

Jack Rabbit Slim said:


> ^^ Yer, Denvor looks pretty nice, but it has the appearance of being too...well...organised...like there is no real character or anything in it. With a lot of cities in Europe, and some in America, the cities have been built up over time, integrating the old and new, adapting to changes of environment and human influences etc which creates a varied, multicultural, unpredictable city...but Denvor looks a bit too...kinda typical American downtown...no heart, everything looks pre-planned, as though they had a design for a cty and then built it to the specifications. Still looks pretty impressive though.
> 
> Hey, I think this might be my 100th post... yay
> 
> :cheers:


True, most of Denver's scrapers were built in one time period in the 80s, but it was far from a perfect downtown then. It went through a large period of decline and decay throughout the late 80s and early 90s. But then the CBD and the areas around it turned around. The city began bringing life back into the city, erecting all these new highrise condos on old abandoned lots, basically transforming it into one of the most attractive downtowns to live in. Yea, it might look a little perfect or pre-planned, but I still like it.


----------



## wickedestcity (Jul 23, 2004)

btw , its not just the Chicago Loop anymore man. its Downtown Chicago that makes up of more than a dozen and a half neighborhoods , not just the loop neighborhood! not unless ure refering to how it was 50 years ago that is


----------



## mongozx (Sep 30, 2005)

LOL All these pussyboys crying about their city not being in a stupid made-up list. hilarious.


----------



## mikep (Apr 7, 2005)

Jack Rabbit Slim said:


> whats that building to the lower right of that image, looks kinda gold and shiney, I like it!
> 
> :cheers:


Royal Bank Plaza


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim (Oct 29, 2005)

^^ Ah thanx. No wonder I thought it looked gold and shiney, seeing as (according to someone on that thread) there is approximately $1 Million worth of 24k gold infused in the windows.

:cheers:


----------

